# Expected cost of living in Melbourne



## Gursimran Kaur

Hi,

Can anyone please let me know about the expected cost of living in Melbourne?


----------



## DylanW

Its cheaper than some other states like Sydney


----------



## MartinB

Look at that:

Cost of Living in Melbourne, Australia - Live in Victoria


----------

